# Rebar/Grade Beam Schedule



## personalt (Feb 15, 2006)

I have worked my way up from kitchen and bath contractor to doing full gut rennovations. But this is my first time I had to do reinforced grade beams from plans.

Can someone explain the attached grade bream/rebar scheduleto me.

In particular I dont understand the top re-enforcing as it is broken out into Cont., L and R while the bottom is just bottom. 

GB3 and GB4 are the only grade beam sizes that are in the drawings.

GB4 has (3) #5 on the bottom and (4) #5 on Top - Cont. No real problems there.

GB3 has (4) #5 on the bottom and (2) #5 Top Cont, (2) #5 Top Left, and (2) #5 Top Right.

Does GB3 just have 6 peices of rebar on top or is there more to it then that?

Is it common to have more rebar on the top then the bottom? All my details have the same amount of rebar top and bottom but the schedules all have more on the top. Of course they say to see the schedule so I realize the detail is somewhat generic.

Is there a must have book on rebar and forms that will give me more knowledge?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Always follow the schedule.Quite often there is more steel on the top,but that really depends on the structual engineer.My theory on steel is that it's relatively cheap and as long as you have the neccessary clearances,you can't have too much.When in doubt,use it.

http://www.cofc.edu/~library/addlestone/progress/mar.html


----------



## personalt (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree, I never would cheat the schedule. Like you said the steel is relatively cheap. 

Does this just mean 6 bars up top?
(2) #5 Top Cont, (2) #5 Top Left, and (2) #5 Top Right.


----------

